# Autotrail side door step problem



## tim.evans58 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi
Anybody had a problem with the side door step not retracting either when starting engine or locking doors
Mine is an Autotrail Cheyenne 660SE 2010 and has just decided to stay in the down position all the time.
Some suggestions of where to start looking for fault would be appreciated
Many thanks


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tim.evans58 said:


> Hi
> Anybody had a problem with the side door step not retracting either when starting engine or locking doors
> Mine is an Autotrail Cheyenne 660SE 2010 and has just decided to stay in the down position all the time.
> Some suggestions of where to start looking for fault would be appreciated
> Many thanks


Have you tried ringing Autotrail technical dept. my man asks? They are very helpful.

BTW welcome to the forum


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Are you able to extend/retract the step using the internal button or is it completely u/s? If you can it may make a difference as to what the potential fault may be.

Phil


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This is quite a common problem with electric steps, the road dirt gets into the hinges and onto the cables and connections. Suggest that you pull the fuse out and clean everything first, be careful the step does try to close on your fingers. Do not lubricate as this attracts dirt.Once that done check that there is a 12v supply to the fuse and follow the testing to the step.
Let us know how you get on.

cabby


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi,


I had a problem like yours and it turned out to be a switch under the step concealed in a black box. If your step has this box you should be able to see it from underneath and to remove it you may need to loosen the step. The switch gets full of road muck due to where it is and this causes it to fail, it is easy to replace. The switch is actually used on fridge doors and are available. If you find it is the switch and can not find the replacement just pm me.


Baz................................................


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't think none subscribed members can PM Baz, might be best just to post the part details.


----------



## tim.evans58 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi 
Thanks for response
Step does not work in any situation 
Locking vehicle, starting engine or internal button
Thanks


----------



## tim.evans58 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi
Fuse checked and is ok
So I'll get under to have a look at switch
If you could post link to where switches are available from I would be grateful
Regards


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

philoaks said:


> Are you able to extend/retract the step using the internal button or is it completely u/s? If you can it may make a difference as to what the potential fault may be.
> 
> Phil


Don't know if you saw Phil's post.

If your step retracts correctly when operated by the internal switch just inside the habitation door (as on my AutoTrail), but doesn't operate when the engine starts, then it may be as simple as a relay.

On my van there are two relays under the bonnet, very close to the vehicle battery, and one operates the step when the engine starts. Have a look at your manual's wiring diagram. Relays are cheap and easy to replace.

.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I had this problem it's the em50 interface unit , it a sargent panel ,it behind the drivers seat, phone for tec advice 01482 678981,or www.Sargentshop.co.uk, it cost me£35 to get it tested so with postage it cost £43.20 hope this helps, there's a pin you can take out to get it back in then pup the pin back in.


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi tim.evans58,

If you get to see this switch it should look something like this. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beko-Fridge-Freezer-Interior-Switch/dp/B00XC8TLQ6

Hope this helps.

Baz.............................................


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I have similar problems with ours.
If it isn't 'exercised' regularly, then it doesn't retract under its own steam. It does, however, retract when I hold the button down inside the hab door and at the same time coax the step back in with my foot gently pushing it. After a few 'ins and outs' like this, it behaves normally. If I try to retract it on starting the engine, all I get is the buzzer going off incessantly!!!


Carl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like it's full of Crud Carl, there are two plastic sliders and they just get more and more rough which makes it slow down, they're easy enough to remove and strip down on most vans.


I just noticed it also shows the switch and it's position.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Most ATs come with a fold down step as in attachment.

A common fault is the micro switch mentioned earlier, the black box circled is the motor, if all other checks are ok I suggest you get the cover off and check it out with a volt meter.

Other motor issues include stripped teeth on the nylon gear cogs within the motor.

Good luck.

Terry

Edit, old thread here, same issue.
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/182-electrical/70942-omnistep-won-t-retract-help-please.html


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gear cogs within motor.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thank you All


Kev - good point and, yes, the whole mechanism is probably cacked up and long overdue a service - but, as Terry points out, our step is as his diagram being the scissors type as opposed to the 'cassette' type.


Same difference though - I should get around to removing it and servicing it properly as it is now 10 years old.


Carl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, I've not had one of those in bits, so I'm no help on this one, hope it's an easy fix though.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I will post up a 'step by step' (see what I did there?) when I do the job to - hopefully - help others.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I see what you did there    Yes if everyone did pictures it would help so much more, and when asking for help, speeds it all up no end.


----------

